
Tesla vehicles can now diagnose themselves and even pre-order parts for service - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2019/05/06/tesla-diagnose-pre-order-parts-service/
======
ivalm
But I feel like the problem is that there are no parts available (thus 6mo+
wait times). AFAIK diagnosis is a very small component of the current lead
time.

